# Houston (North Side) - Savage Tide Adventure Path



## bbarrington (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey all, I'm looking at starting the Savage Tide AP up here on the north side of Houston. I'm in The Woodlands but I'm willing to travel around this part of town. I've run the Shackled City AP twice (and I'm still running my 2nd game of it on and off down in Houston) but I'm really excited about running STAP now as well. I'm looking for about 4-5 players with 6 being the most.

Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Boss (Oct 2, 2006)

I'd be interested, but my current work schedule has me tied up every day/night of the week until November 1st.  If you are looking at starting after October, I may be interested.  (I live about 20 minutes from the Woodlands Mall off 1488).


----------



## Dragon Mage (Oct 6, 2006)

Count me in I would love to play.  I live off 1960 so I am not too far away.


----------



## bbarrington (Oct 7, 2006)

Starting after October would be best for me as well. Either of you know anyone else that might be interested in playing? We only need 2-3 more players to get started.


----------



## Dragon Mage (Oct 9, 2006)

Depending on when and where you want to play my wife may also want to join.


----------



## Boss (Oct 12, 2006)

I hate to say this, but my group of 3 years has asked me to run this adventure path for them.  I can't see playing it and running it at the same time, and while I want to play this adventure, I have a certain amount of responsibility towards my regular group.  Sorry guys.


----------

